# Jünger des Khaine vs. Sigmarpriester



## Disasterio (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

Ich würde gerne wissen inwiefern sich die Klassen unterscheiden. Zum Beispiel ob sie den gleichen Dmg-Output, Heal-Output haben. Sie sind halt pendant Klassen und hat eine von ihnen eher den Heal als Fokus und eine den Dmg und ist dort eine Nasenlänge vorn.


----------



## Altair08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Sie sind zu 90% identisch der selbe heal / dmg output fast gleiche spells die bloß anders heißen, im grunde ist es ein und dieselbe klasse nur das es auf der einen seite n Dunkelelf ist und auf der anderen n Mensch 

Große unterschiede haben sie nicht


----------



## Chirogue (21. Oktober 2008)

Wobei, der Sigmar glaube nicht so einen Output hat wie der Jünger....mit meinem Sigmar mache ich jedenfalls nicht den über-DMG...
beim jünger ist halt der Lifeleach ziemlich geil


----------



## Hugonator (21. Oktober 2008)

was mir beim sigmar missfallen hat ist das man mit lvl 14 als ruf Waffe nur noch einen Einhänder Hammer + Buch kaufen kann während der jünger die freie Wahl hat ob er 1 Waffe und Kelch oder 2 Waffen nimmt.  Evt ändert sich das mit späteren ruf Belohnungen ja wieder aber habe meinen sigmar nur auf lvl 17 hoch gespielt.  Ansonsten lassen sich beide bis lvl 17 ziemlich gleich spielen also nicht so gravierende unterschiede wie zwischen feuerzauberer und den normalen zauberer.


----------



## Shadow80 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hugonator schrieb:


> was mir beim sigmar missfallen hat ist das man mit lvl 14 als ruf Waffe nur noch einen Einhänder Hammer + Buch kaufen kann während der jünger die freie Wahl hat ob er 1 Waffe und Kelch oder 2 Waffen nimmt.  Evt ändert sich das mit späteren ruf Belohnungen ja wieder aber habe meinen sigmar nur auf lvl 17 hoch gespielt.  Ansonsten lassen sich beide bis lvl 17 ziemlich gleich spielen also nicht so gravierende unterschiede wie zwischen feuerzauberer und den normalen zauberer.



Es gibt doch auch nen 2H Kolben.... mach mal den Filter aus und schau dann nochmal beim Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist nur höher im Level als 1H und Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Oktober 2008)

Jep, auf 40 stellt sich beim Jünger die frage, 1H und Kelch, 2 Schwerter, oder nakt.
Beim Sigmarpriester 1h und Buch, 2H Hammer, oder nackt.

Such dir deinen bevorzugten Spielstil raus.


----------



## elisia (21. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte mal ein lustiges duell mit einem sigmapriester mit meiner jüngerin des khaine und muss dazusagen wir waren beide lvl 11 keiner konnte einen sieg oder vorteil eringen und wir waren sogar eine ganze zeit alleine ohne fremdeinwirkung muss echt sagen fand es irgendwie klasse. Auch wenn sich die fähigkeiten spiegeln das macht mir nichts irgendwie muss man ja balancing schaffen.Ich würde sagen die beiden klassen geben und nehmen sich nichts :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das hatte ich auchmal, wir beide haben uns nicht mal in die nähe der 50% gebracht, und als dann das Keep der Ordnung nach ca 5 min attakiert wurde ist er abgehauen zur verteidigung, deshalb verbuche ich das als Sieg für mich ^^


----------



## Friedeados (21. Oktober 2008)

Tragen die Jünger auch mittlere Roben?


----------



## kekei (21. Oktober 2008)

ja tun sie^^
aber zu dem thema...ich habe mit meinem jünger NOCH NIE!! gegen einen sigmarpriester verloren!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







...aber auch nicht gewonnen...


----------



## seppix@seppix (21. Oktober 2008)

Das problem mit beiden Klasse ist das sie wie der Paladin in WoW sind (meiner Meinung nach).
Zwar ein bisle überstark aber das grenzt sich dann doch am ende stark ein ich mer das jetzt schon im t3 das sie längst nicht mehr die ich muss dich fürchten Klasse vom t2 sind


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Oktober 2008)

Friedeados schrieb:


> Tragen die Jünger auch mittlere Roben?


Jep, wir haben auch 2 Hots, eine Attake für 50% des schadens Heilung an der Gruppe, eine Attake die 4 mal in 3 sek zuschlägt und für % des Schadens + stärkebonus heilt.

Ihr Sigmarpriester seid Jünger des Khaine mit anderem Skinn, und namen, und unseren AE Knockback bekommen wir auch erst ab 40.


----------



## Alrilin (21. Oktober 2008)

auf lvl 2 keigt man ne attacke:
beim doc macht sie dem defensiven ziel +4 staärke, und zieht dem ziel 4 stärke ab
die attacke des siegmarpriesters macht glaub ich nur +4 stärke, ohne abzüßge für das ziel
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das sind die kleinen unterschiede, wir haben zum beispiel eine Attake die den Wiederstand des Ziels senkt, beim Siggi ist es glaub ich die willenskraft.


----------



## Whitman (22. Oktober 2008)

nee es ist Initiative, nicht Willenskraft - Willenskraft wäre etwas harmlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (22. Oktober 2008)

Tragen Siggis im Tabletop eigentlich auch mittlere Robe/Rüstung oder volle Plattenrüstung, so wie sie meist dargestellt werden ?


----------



## Ronma (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm... Sigmapriester hin, Jünger des Khaines her... wichtig is, es muss Spass machen. Zumindest hab ich meine jetzt auf 32 gebracht. Oh je... heute lerne ich die T4 Szenarien kennen...

Ich meine ich hätte Sigma sogar mal in der Bullyparade auf Pro 7 gesehen: "Hallo ich's bin's wiedäää... euer Siggi!"^^

Irgendwie sind's bei allen Klassen immer 2 die von der Art her gleich sind bzw. sein sollen? Wie is'n das überhaupt mit den 4 Klassen die noch fehlen? Der Ork Spalta hat doch sein Gegenstück mit diesem 2 Waffen tragenden Zwerg der noch fehlt z.b..


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Ork Spaltaaa - Zwergen Hammerer


Schwarzer Gardist (DE) - Ritter des Sonnenordens (glaub so hiess der bei dem imperium)



Beim Spalta / Hammerer hat aber in nem anderen Thread (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71366) wer nen link reingestellt wo steht das eine der Klassen ersetzt wird und die andere stark abgeändert.
Also das weis man noch nicht so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Guard / Ritter kommen aber noch dieses Jahr.

greetz Gaga


----------



## Ceset (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Ork Spaltaaa - Zwergen Hammerer
> 
> 
> Schwarzer Gardist (DE) - Ritter des Sonnenordens (glaub so hiess der bei dem imperium)
> ...



Gardist und Ritter des Sonnenordens sind aber nicht ihre jeweiligen Spiegel.
Der Gardist entspricht dem Eisenbrecher und der Ritter dem Chosen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt das hätt ich noch hinschrieben sollen :/

Habs so geschrieben weil diese klassen jeweils miteinender ins Spiel eingeführt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Ausbesserung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Gaga


----------



## Ceset (22. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Ja stimmt das hätt ich noch hinschrieben sollen :/
> 
> Habs so geschrieben weil diese klassen jeweils miteinender ins Spiel eingeführt werden
> 
> ...



Jo, hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass Du das weißt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bevor es jemand falsch versteht...


----------



## WarAxolotl (22. Oktober 2008)

Die beiden ähneln sich in den Spells vorallem. Das Prinzip ist genau das gleich: Beim draufhaun nebenbei die Gruppe bzw sich selber heilen.
Kann mir aber vorstellen dass es wegen den Waffen feine Unterschiede gibt. Kann es sein dass der Jünger besser zaubernde Gegner stören kann wegen der erhöhten Schlagfrequenz durch die 2 Schwerter?

Ich hab übbrigens einmal mit nem bisschen Glück als Sigmarpriester ein Duell gegen einen gleichstufigen Jünger gewonnen (Stufe 20 oder so). Nach 10minütigen Geplänkel bin ich einfach hinter ihn gelaufen und damit schien er überhapt nicht gerechnet zu haben. (vielleicht wars irgendwann so öde dass der Spieler nebenbei fern gesehen hat und nur hin und wieder den Heil-Hotkey gedrückt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Realtec (22. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Jep, wir haben auch 2 Hots, eine Attake für 50% des schadens Heilung an der Gruppe, eine Attake die 4 mal in 3 sek zuschlägt und für % des Schadens + stärkebonus heilt.
> 
> Ihr Sigmarpriester seid Jünger des Khaine mit anderem Skinn, und namen, und unseren AE Knockback bekommen wir auch erst ab 40.



2 mit 50% heilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind aber identisch außer das der eine mehr dmg macht dafür aber dich selber nicht heilt und auch n cd von 2 oder 3 sekunden hat

die spells sind btw vom siggi und vom DoK teils verschieden zb stärke verzehen und ???? nennen  wirs mal initiative verzehren^^
denke nicht das es das einzige ist was sich unterscheidet zb das das eine die resi verrringert beim dok und beim siggi die angriffkraft verringert wird


----------



## Deveal (24. März 2009)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich wollte keinen Neuen eröffnen.

Meine Frage lautet:

Sind jemandem mittlerweile mehr Unterschiede aufgefallen?
Sprich Dmg-Output oder Heal.
Evtl. auch wer gegen wen stärker ist.

Bsp. : JDK gegen Feuerzauberer durch die 2 1H-Waffen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## EisblockError (24. März 2009)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Jep, auf 40 stellt sich beim Jünger die frage, 1H und Kelch, 2 Schwerter, oder nakt.
> Beim Sigmarpriester 1h und Buch, 2H Hammer, oder nackt.
> 
> Such dir deinen bevorzugten Spielstil raus.




Nackt





> Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich wollte keinen Neuen eröffnen.
> 
> Meine Frage lautet:
> 
> ...



Ich hab das gefühl sigi heilt mehr als fullheiler und dok is halt besser im dmg


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Der Siggi hat diese eckelhafte Taktik ganz unten im Heilungsbaum, womit einige seiner Hots automatisch einen Fluch entfernen, somit bremst die Taktik schonmal ca Mehrere Damagebäume anderer Schadensklassen aus.

Oh, und diese Taktik das er 50% weniger Schaden kassiert wenn er nicht zurückhaut, seid dem Patch mit dem die Kelche und Bücher Essenzregeneration verleihen kann er sich das sogar erlauben. Darum stehen sie auch immer soverdammt lange.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (24. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Der Siggi hat diese eckelhafte Taktik ganz unten im Heilungsbaum, womit einige seiner Hots automatisch einen Fluch entfernen, somit bremst die Taktik schonmal ca Mehrere Damagebäume anderer Schadensklassen aus.



So siehts aus, durch diese Taktik gewinnt der Sigmarpriester das Duell der Spiegelklassen deutlich. Im RVR macht diese Taktik einfach einen Riesenunterschied aus. Schön das Mythic immer Unterschiede bei den Spiegelklassen einbaut, eigentlich ein guter Grundsatz, aber bestimmt nicht bei so einer Taktik. Die ist viel zu mächtig, der Jünger bräuchte sie ebenfalls, oder raus damit. 

Ich versteh nach wie vor nicht, wie man eine Taktik einbauen kann, die quasi "automatisch" Debuffs entfernt..... vor allem wenn die andere Seite das nicht hat. Gerade als Magus bitter, man dottet die Gegner zu und dann kommt ein Sigmar und alle Dots sind weg. Richtiger Müll ist das -.-


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Die "Nahkampfheiler" sind in ihrer jetzigen Form eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Mythic wollte Heilerklassen einführen, die ein brutales Maß an Multitasking erfordern, damit all die Spieler, die ständig nach SKILLbasiertem Spiel schreien, mal eine Herausforderung haben. Wer den Jünger in kleinen Leveln ohne Kelch als kombinierte Schadens-/Heilklasse gespielt hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche.

Natürlich kam es wie es kommen musste: Ein Heiler mit mehr als drei Tasten hat die meisten Spieler schlicht und ergreifend überfordert, so dass mit den Offhand-Gegenständen eine alternative Methode für SE-Regeneration eingeführt wurde, damit endlich auch Einarmige und Blinde in den Genuss dieser stilvollen Heilklassen kommen konnten. Jetzt konnten die enorm starken Heilsprüche der Jünger/Sigmars fast durchgehend gespammt werden, ohne dass man direkt in die Schussbahn musste.
Warum die Heilsprüche so stark waren? Weil man sie nach der alten Mechanik eben gerade NICHT durchgehend casten konnte und weil man es sich vor der Einführung der Kelche als Jünger auch nicht leisten konnte, seine Willenskraft auf Kosten aller anderen Werte zu pushen, da man immer mindestens halb in der Schusslinie stand und einige Heals zudem von ST statt WIL skaliert wurden.

Das große Problem ist, dass mit der neuen "Mechanik", die einfach über die alte Mechanik drübergepinselt wurde, jetzt zwar auch Sepp Depp aus Hintertupfing seinen DoK zocken kann, gute (oder einfach nur erfahrene oder nicht komplett auf den Kopf gefallene) Spieler aber schlicht und ergreifend zu sehr davon profitieren, dass die Klasse ursprünglich anders angelegt war. Beispiele: Der Front-AE des Sigmarpriester regeneriert netto 40 SE plus 15 SE pro Gegner, der getroffen wird... aber man muss im Gegensatz zum Front-AE des DoK niemanden treffen, es sind immer mindestens 40 SE. Ein absoluter Unfug ist außerdem, dass der Sigmarpriester seinen Detaunt auf AE aufmotzen kann... ist klar, wie sich die Entwickler das anfangs dachten (der Sigmarpriester steht ja immer inmitten von Gegnern und bei Angriff bricht der Detaunt ja), aber in der jetzigen Form für Healbots einfach ein Witz, weil der Priester eben NICHT angreifen muss.

Das Fazit ist, dass die Nahkampfheiler anfangs als starke Klasse konzipiert wurden, die eine Menge Multitasking erfordert und ganz einfach schwer zu spielen ist; dank dem Aushebeln der Mechanik durch die Kelche trivialisiert sich auch das Spielen der Klasse, wobei die Vorteile bleiben (mittlere Rüstung, Utility, starke Heals), die Nachteile aber wegfallen. Da müssen tiefgreifende Änderungen an der Mechanik an sich her, nicht nur Rumgetweake an Multiplikatoren.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ich versteh nach wie vor nicht, wie man eine Taktik einbauen kann, die quasi "automatisch" Debuffs entfernt..... vor allem wenn die andere Seite das nicht hat. Gerade als Magus bitter, man dottet die Gegner zu und dann kommt ein Sigmar und alle Dots sind weg. Richtiger Müll ist das -.-



Fakten und Gerüchte. Bei sowas kommt mir schon wieder das Mittagessen hoch, bevor ich's überhaupt gegessen hab.

Die Taktik entfernt Flüche, nicht Debuffs. Ist mir klar, dass der Heinz aus der Gilde das falsch gelesen hat und dann die komplette Gilde durchgedreht ist, aber warum nicht einfach mal nachlesen, bevor man sich auf den Kopf stellt und sich hysterisch dreht? Mir persönlich ist die Taktik auch zu stark, ganz einfach weil sie eine Kontertaktik gegen bestimmte Klassen ist, aber sorry, der Magus hat keinen einzigen Fluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Fakten und Gerüchte. Bei sowas kommt mir schon wieder das Mittagessen hoch, bevor ich's überhaupt gegessen hab.
> 
> Die Taktik entfernt Flüche, nicht Debuffs. Ist mir klar, dass der Heinz aus der Gilde das falsch gelesen hat und dann die komplette Gilde durchgedreht ist, aber warum nicht einfach mal nachlesen, bevor man sich auf den Kopf stellt und sich hysterisch dreht? Mir persönlich ist die Taktik auch zu stark, ganz einfach weil sie eine Kontertaktik gegen bestimmte Klassen ist, aber sorry, der Magus hat keinen einzigen Fluch
> 
> ...



Ja, da haben sich scheinbar schon viele verlesen, wenn man sich Community-Diskussionen mal so anguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich kann eigentlich aus eigener Sicht nichts dazu sagen, welche Klasse jetzt stärker ist, aber gute Spieler sind mit beiden Klassen schlimmer für den Gegner als jede Sorc oder jeder BW. Der Siggi hat halt seinen Auto-Decurse und AE-Detaunt, der Jünger dafür ein dauerhaftes 750 Schaden Absorbshield auf seinen Gruppenmitgliedern, sogar wenn er gesilenced oder gestunnt ist, solange die HoTs weiter ticken (so wurde es mir beschrieben), dazu 10% mehr Selfheal und kann seine Moral pushen ohne im Kampf zu sein. Gleicht sich ziemlich aus, und beide Klassen sind als Full-Heiler mindestens so overpowert wie Sorc und BW als AoE-DD'ler.


----------



## Ebon (24. März 2009)

die Sigitaktik: "reinigende Kraft" entfernt einen Fluch (sofern er überhaupt drauf ist)
die JdK Taktik "Spende des Khaine" absorbiert Schaden (jedlichen Schaden?)

Muss ma nur mal schauen, von was man mehr schaden bekommen Flüche oder bzw. anderes. Alle beide Taktiken sich schon oki, der Jünger gibt halt nen boni auf alle Schadensarten, kann ihn aber in kurzer Zeit an alle verteilen und hält auch noch 30sek (gut für die Gruppe). Beim Siggi muss das zu heilende Ziel erstmal verflucht sein um die Taktik anspringen zu lassen (gut für den einzeln).

Mal ne Frage wie heißt die Taktik, die es den Siggi erlaubt 50% weniger dmg zu fressen wenn er sich nicht wehrt? Ich find die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Das Schild gibt es nur bei Heilungscrit, das andere Schild ist das Schild das Essenzen kosstet, ob das auch im Silence geht weis ich nicht, das Selfheal ist die Volksmoral der Dunkelelfen, und das mit der Moral mag stimmen aber gegen 50% dauerhaften weniger Schaden vom Siggi (wenn er nicht zurückschlägt), die lustige Decursive Moral, denn wenn der Jünger auch sowas hätte dann wäre aber die Hölle los.

Sie sind ein bissl stark, aber nicht ganz so OP wie der Siggi (ojeh wie sich der Satz anhört), diese Klassenbalance ist halt mit dem Buff der Nebenhanditems sehr stark ins rutschen gekommen.

Edit: Ok ich hab gerade gemerkt ich bin durcheinandergekommen, mit den 50% Schaden ist der AE Detaunt gemeint http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8245, der lässt sich per Taktik auf 30 Fuß http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8281 vergrößer um den Spieler der die Reue abbekommt. Dauerhaft betrifft die 15 sekunden wirksamkeit und 15 sekunden dauer.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> der Jünger dafür ein dauerhaftes 750 Schaden Absorbshield auf seinen Gruppenmitgliedern, sogar wenn er gesilenced oder gestunnt ist, solange die HoTs weiter ticken (so wurde es mir beschrieben)



Was nicht alles beschrieben wird.

Der Jünger kann als Taktik erlernen, dass er bei Healcrits ein Schild auf sich selbst procct, das 712 Schaden (voller Baum) absorbiert.
Außerdem kann der Jünger einen Skill erlernen, mit dem er seine Gruppenmitglieder 10 Sekunden lang mit einem Schild umgeben kann, das 1162 Schaden (voller Baum) absorbiert. CD 1 Minute. Wobei das der Sigmar auch kann.

Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der "Erzähler" von ersterem gesprochen hat, was auch die "Spiegeltaktik" der Entfluchungstaktik des Sigmarpriesters ist.

Wie schon gesagt, selber nachlesen und nicht jeden Mist glauben.


----------



## Ebon (24. März 2009)

Haha stimmt fehler von mir, da ist ja noch nen kritisch drin ^^ Hmm find ich aber dennoch net so Wild, sofern der Jünger so kritet wie beim Siggi ist ja bei jeden Hot min. ein krit bei (so gefühlsmässigm kann mich auch irren, hab mit den letzten Servertransfer meine Ordnungschars aufgegeben, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


//edit


> Edit: Ok ich hab gerade gemerkt ich bin durcheinandergekommen, mit den 50% Schaden ist der AE Detaunt gemeint http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8245, der lässt sich per Taktik auf 30 Fuß http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8281 vergrößer um den Spieler der die Reue abbekommt. Dauerhaft betrifft die 15 sekunden wirksamkeit und 15 sekunden dauer.



Ahh oki, naja besetzt halt nen Taktikslott und 30m ist eigentlich nicht die Welt, aber wenn der Siggi in den mob reinrennt sich ein Target rauspickt, haut ersts halt um (Phad des Zorns) ^^


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Ebon schrieb:


> Haha stimmt fehler von mir, da ist ja noch nen kritisch drin ^^



UND es ist nur auf den Jünger selber.


----------



## Ebon (24. März 2009)

ohh man ehh, ich kann echt net mehr lesen -,-

Stimmt, naja ist noch früh am morgen ^^ jo im vergleich ist das dann schon etwas mager ...


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

Was passiert, wenn Spieler mit großem Spielverständnis auf die Klassen WP und BW treffen, kann man ja gut hier! sehen. Just press play.


Schade dass sie nach Carroburg getranst sind.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn Spieler mit großem Spielverständnis auf die Klassen WP und BW treffen, kann man ja gut hier! sehen. Just press play.
> 
> 
> Schade dass sie nach Carroburg getranst sind.



Schön zu sehen wie der Sigmarpriester immer wieder seinen AE ins Leere spammt zum SE reggen. Kann der Jünger leider nicht.


----------



## Nhazim (24. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie der Sigmarpriester immer wieder seinen AE ins Leere spammt zum SE reggen. Kann der Jünger leider nicht.




Ah, un ich frag mich als, wad machtn der vogel...aber ok, habn siggi noch nich gespielt nur den DoK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt nur so ein Gefühl: aber ist es viell. wirklich so, dass der siggi mit seinem 2H Hammer weniger schaden macht als ein DoK mit 2 Schwertern? Dafür aber einen besser healoutput hat...wie gesagt...diese info basiert auf empfindungen nicht auf fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Nhazim schrieb:


> Ah, un ich frag mich als, wad machtn der vogel...aber ok, habn siggi noch nich gespielt nur den DoK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass vom ursprünglichen Konzept her der DoK als "aggressivere" Klasse entwickelt wurde, so dass der Sigmarpriester jetzt mit den Taktiken und Fähigkeiten dasteht, die das Healbotten eher unterstützen und der DoK ne Menge Taktiken hat, die extrem auf die Synergie zwischen Nahkampf und Heilung bauen.


----------



## EisblockError (24. März 2009)

xD, hab grad im T2 10 min gegen nen sigmapriester gekämpf mit meinem dok

nacher ahtten wir keinen bock mehr weil es nicht geendet hat und haben uns mit emotes verabschiedet und sind gegangen.


Mich wundert allerdings das er keine ordnungskameraden gerufen hat, waren aber auch keine in der nähe


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (24. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die Taktik entfernt Flüche, nicht Debuffs. Ist mir klar, dass der Heinz aus der Gilde das falsch gelesen hat und dann die komplette Gilde durchgedreht ist, aber warum nicht einfach mal nachlesen, bevor man sich auf den Kopf stellt und sich hysterisch dreht? Mir persönlich ist die Taktik auch zu stark, ganz einfach weil sie eine Kontertaktik gegen bestimmte Klassen ist, aber sorry, der Magus hat keinen einzigen Fluch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ich hab mich da definitiv geirrt, irgendwie scheinen aber wirklich viele Leute dann derzeit nicht zu verstehen, was diese Taktik genau macht.

Gut, der Magus wird dadurch nicht gestört, aber erzähl das mal einem Zauberer wo die meisten Dots Flüche sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Taktik ist und bleibt ein Witz, auch wenn sie nicht ganz so schlimm ist, wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo ich hab mich da definitiv geirrt, irgendwie scheinen aber wirklich viele Leute dann derzeit nicht zu verstehen, was diese Taktik genau macht.



Hauptsache "OP!!11, OP!!11, Nerf!!11, Nerf!!11" krähen, aber gar nicht wissen warum, wieso, weshalb.

Hat beim Brighty und bei der Witchelf ja auch schonmal geklappt - und damit meine ich beide Fraktionen.



MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Gut, der Magus wird dadurch nicht gestört, aber erzähl das mal einem Zauberer wo die meisten Dots Flüche sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte die sind sowieso alle auf AE-Bomben geskillt atm? 



MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Die Taktik ist und bleibt ein Witz, auch wenn sie nicht ganz so schlimm ist, wie ich dachte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa einen kleinen Nerf könnte sie durchaus vertragen, aber mir fallen da auf Destro-seite auch paar Taktiken ein die ich fürn'n Witz halte. Allein beim Squiggie hätte ich gerne 4 Taktiken, die einfach unschlagbar sind.


----------



## Gortek (24. März 2009)

Also ich finde http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8269 vom Siggi ziemlich stark und auf Zerstörungsseite ist mir nichts vergleichbares bekannt. Ich mein, eben mal der Gruppe 800 HP für 1 Stunde zu buffen ist sehr stark.

Cheers


----------



## Teal (24. März 2009)

Ohne viel Worte


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Allein beim Squiggie hätte ich gerne 4 Taktiken, die einfach unschlagbar sind.



Die du jetzt aber nicht nennst weil?

Und das Gras ist sowieso immer grüner auf der anderen Seite. Auch und besonders bei der Spiegelklasse, mit der man immer mein sich messen zu müssen.


----------



## Gortek (24. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ohne viel Worte



Wenn man durch die Taktik lediglich eine 10% Procchance auf den Heals hätte, womit man einen Fluch entfernt, könnte man ja meinen es würde reichen. So wie sie im Moment ist, ist die Taktik wirklich eine verarschung für die Zerstörung.

Cheers


----------



## Ascían (24. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die du jetzt aber nicht nennst weil?
> 
> Und das Gras ist sowieso immer grüner auf der anderen Seite. Auch und besonders bei der Spiegelklasse, mit der man immer mein sich messen zu müssen.



*Shootin' Wif Da Wind - erhöht Geplänkel-Reichweite von 65 Fuß nochmal um 50%*

Gibts beim SW nicht, wir haben immer 65 Fuß und meist sogar 45 mit Exp Skirm und CF.
*
Run Away! - 25% Chance beim erlittenen Treffer den Runspeed um 30% zu erhöhen*

Gibts nicht beim SW.

*Pick on Yer Own Size - Bei Parieren oder Ausweichen des SH wird seine kritische Trefferrate um 30% erhöht für 10 Sekunden*

Beim SW wird sie um 20% erhöht wenn er kritisch trifft, dafürt wird er jedoch gleichzeitg 10% anfälliger sich Crits einzufangen

*Whazat behind you?! - 25% Chance, bei einem erlitten Trefer den Gegner automatisch zu detaunten für 25% weniger Schaden.
*
Hat der SW nicht.


Aber Beschweren hilft ja nichts..


----------



## Terratec (24. März 2009)

Shootin'Wif da Wind gilt nur auf Sachen aus dem Pfad des Schnell Schießens.
Die dritte Taktik finde ich beim SW deutlich besser als beim Squiggie.
Die vierte Taktik braucht ein SW nicht, immerhin stirbt alles an 2.8k Crits bis es bei ihm ankommt.
Ein SW bekommt viele Sachen schon mit lowem Level, für die man als SH weit reinskillen muss.
Aber das Gras ist woanders immer grüner.


----------



## heretik (24. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> *Shootin' Wif Da Wind - erhöht Geplänkel-Reichweite von 65 Fuß nochmal um 50%*
> 
> Gibts beim SW nicht, wir haben immer 65 Fuß und meist sogar 45 mit Exp Skirm und CF.



Was hat das mit Exp Skirm zu tun? Willst du beide Taktiken gleichzeitig fahren? o.O



Ascían schrieb:


> Run Away! - 25% Chance beim erlittenen Treffer den Runspeed um 30% zu erhöhen[/b]
> 
> Gibts nicht beim SW.



Gobo-Rassenfähigkeit, hat nix mit der Klasse zu tun.



Ascían schrieb:


> *Pick on Yer Own Size - Bei Parieren oder Ausweichen des SH wird seine kritische Trefferrate um 30% erhöht für 10 Sekunden*
> 
> Beim SW wird sie um 20% erhöht wenn er kritisch trifft, dafürt wird er jedoch gleichzeitg 10% anfälliger sich Crits einzufangen



So, und da sag ich dir dann als Treiba dass mir die SW-Fähigkeit weit lieber ist, weil ein Treiba, der ausweichen oder parieren muss, schon so gut wie unter der Erde liegt, ein SW, der Treffer erzielt, sich jedoch meist bester Gesundheit erfreut.



Ascían schrieb:


> *Whazat behind you?! - 25% Chance, bei einem erlitten Trefer den Gegner automatisch zu detaunten für 25% weniger Schaden.
> *
> Hat der SW nicht.



Gobo-Rassenfähigkeit, hat nix mit der Klasse zu tun.



Ascían schrieb:


> Aber Beschweren hilft ja nichts..



Glaub mir, ich wär das Pet lieber auch standardmäßig los, damit ich keinen Taktikslot auf 25 % Zusatzschaden verwenden müsste. Oder aber Stances, die gehen nämlich nicht beim ersten AE-Geballer drauf. Aber vielleicht fehlt mir im Alter auch einfach der jugendliche Eifer, ständig alle Fähigkeiten und Taktiken von verschiedenen Klassen gegeneinander auszuzählen...


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich wär das Pet lieber auch standardmäßig los, damit ich keinen Taktikslot auf 25 % Zusatzschaden verwenden müsste. Oder aber Stances, die gehen nämlich nicht beim ersten AE-Geballer drauf. Aber vielleicht fehlt mir im Alter auch einfach der jugendliche Eifer, ständig alle Fähigkeiten und Taktiken von verschiedenen Klassen gegeneinander auszuzählen...



Genau darum geht es aber doch in dem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR ist trotz seiner Spiegelklassen eben doch nicht immer 1 zu 1 gebalanced, und wird da hoffentlich noch weitere Änderungen erfahren - und ja, Shootin' Wif Da Wind wäre eine Taktik für die ich einige andere Taktiken gerne hergeben würde, und nein, ich würde sie natürlich nicht mit Exp Skirm kombinieren, welches sich meiner Meinung nach nur als Assault Specc lohnt.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> und ja, Shootin' Wif Da Wind wäre eine Taktik für die ich einige andere Taktiken gerne hergeben würde, und nein, ich würde sie natürlich nicht mit Exp Skirm kombinieren, welches sich meiner Meinung nach nur als Assault Specc lohnt.



Geschmackssache, ich für meinen Teil würde Charge Forth mit Skirmisher kombinieren... 25 % mehr Schaden und 20 % mehr Crit ist alles andere als ein Pappenstiel. Und die Zeiten, in denen weite Reichweite irgend nen entscheidenden Faktor dargestellt hat, sind seit dem BW-Massaker eh vorbei.


----------



## Salute (25. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ohne viel Worte




Vorsicht, sonst kommen gleich die "nur-weil-ihr-nicht-spielen-könnt-zeigt-ihr-auf-uns-mit-dem-finger" Spezialisten. Es werden größtenteils Spells etc decuresd die nicht gerad wenig AP kosten und nen CD von 20-30sek haben. Sowas* ist* dann schon in den meisten Fällen für den Ausgang einer Schlacht entscheidend.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

Ich finde es ein absoluter Witz, dass die die sogenannten "Spiegelklassen" doch recht unterschiedlich gemacht haben. 

WIESO??? Wieso musste Mythic 22 Unterschiedliche Klassen machen? Wieso können die Spiegelklassen nicht einfach gleich sein. Die sehen ja sowieso unterschiedlich aus, und haben auch andere Animationen. Das hätte doch gereicht!

aber nein, man muss sich unbedingt das Leben zur Hölle machen (viel Spaß beim balancen von 22 Klassen...)

Was mich immo am meisten aufregt, ist, dass der BW ein AE stunn hat, die Sorce aber nicht. Dafür hat der DoK den AE stunn, den er (ich bevorzuge jedenfalls den Schild) jedoch nicht so häufig braucht. Und das der WP ein AE -50% Schadens debuff verteilen kann und auch noch 800HP Buffen, was der DoK nicht kann. Uhu wir haben anstelle des -50% dmg debuff ein Heilcrit Proc der 712 dmg absorbiert... Im Video von der Cralla Gruppe sieht man das der WP vor dem Keep von etwa 5 Leuten gefocust wird. Da er nur 50% Dmg von allen kassiert kann er das locker wegheilen und abhauen. Wenn ein DoK von 5 Leuten in die Mangel genommen wird, fällt der ziemlich schnell um. Klar die ersten 712 dmg werden absorbiert... toll beim Sigi werden durch diese taktik etwa 5'000 dmg "absorbiert" bzw abgeschwächt.

naja ich hoffe Mythic bekommt das mit der Klassen balance noch in den Griff. (Ich will nicht, dass jede klasse gegen jede eine Chance hat. Aber ich will ausgeglichene Spiegelklassen)


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

> Ich finde es ein absoluter Witz, dass die die sogenannten "Spiegelklassen" doch recht unterschiedlich gemacht haben.



Aloha,

kann mir mal jemand einen Thread Post oder irgendeine Aussage von Mythic rauskramen in denen die von "Spiegelklassen sind exakte Kopien der jeweiligen Klasse" reden ?

Es gibt Klassen mit der selben SPIELMECHANIK ...
zB. halten viele den Squiqtreiba für die "Spiegelklasse" vom SW ...
der SW ist aber die "Spiegelklasse" von der Barbie ( Sw: 3 Stances Barb: 3 Mutationen) 

Stellt euch mal vor wenn alle Klassen ihre EXAKTE Gegenklasse bei der Gegnerfraktion hätten. Das wäre ja so spannend ...

X trifft Y mit Popelbohrer, Y trifft X auch mit Popelbohrer, X kontern mit Knietritt, Y auch ...jetzt liegen beide am Boden mit ner kaputten Kniescheibe und keiner von beiden hat was davon gehabt... wuhuu das mich hieran --> (youtube)video such ich noch ...

Klar gibt es Klassen die ihrer "Spiegelklasse" nicht das Wasser reichen können ( wieder Bsp. SW ... schonmal versucht im 1 vs 1 ne Barbie zu killn ?)
Aber dafür gibt es wieder andere Klassen die dafür geeignet sind.

Zum Thema Bw und Sorc ... nc, das Thema ist mehr als ausgelutscht ...


----------



## Teal (25. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Es gibt Klassen mit der selben SPIELMECHANIK ...
> zB. halten viele den Squiqtreiba für die "Spiegelklasse" vom SW ...
> ...


Genau so ist es. Der Witz an der Geschichte ist ja eben, dass nicht alles gleich ist. Der Barb hat z. B. den selben Skill wie der WL (ziehen), jedoch hat der Barb 3 Stances wie der SW, der WL dafür ein Pet - wie der Squigtreiba. Der Wiederum ist aber ein Ranged-DD wie der SW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei SM/BO - Chosen/RdS und Co. ist es allerdings dann doch recht ähnlich.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand einen Thread Post oder irgendeine Aussage von Mythic rauskramen in denen die von "Spiegelklassen sind exakte Kopien der jeweiligen Klasse" reden ?


Habe ich gesagt, dass Mythic jemals gesagt hat, die klassen seien exakt gleich?

Nein.... es ist MEINE Meinung das ich es ein Witz finde! zuerst richtig lesen, dann mekern!

und nein es währe nicht langweilig. Ich behaupte mal, die gesamten skills der Destroseite entsprechen fast 1:1 mit den gesamten skills der Order. Aber sie wurden halt unterschiedlich verteil. Und genau das finde ich dämlich!

es wäre nur gerechter, nichts weiter. 



> Zum Thema Bw und Sorc ... nc, das Thema ist mehr als ausgelutscht ...


Da kann ich nur lachen wenn ich deine Signatur ansehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aero_one schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Klassen die ihrer "Spiegelklasse" nicht das Wasser reichen können ( wieder Bsp. SW ... schonmal versucht im 1 vs 1 ne Barbie zu killn ?)
> Aber dafür gibt es wieder andere Klassen die dafür geeignet sind.


Also findest du man kann zB den BW überpowern, dafür bekommen Die Destros einen überpowerten Barbie (nur ein beispiel, also nicht meinen der barbie sei OP oder so) Sorry aber sowas ist Idiotisch. Wer will dann noch eine nicht OP Klasse spielen?
Zudem ist der Schattenkrieger nicht wirklich die Spiegelklasse vom Barbie. Die beiden sind einfach im Squig, Barbie, WL, Schattenkrieger Topf.


----------



## Ascían (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, ich für meinen Teil würde Charge Forth mit Skirmisher kombinieren... 25 % mehr Schaden und 20 % mehr Crit ist alles andere als ein Pappenstiel. Und die Zeiten, in denen weite Reichweite irgend nen entscheidenden Faktor dargestellt hat, sind seit dem BW-Massaker eh vorbei.



Liest sich wunderschön und ist im Pve auch ganz gut zu gebrauchen, zusammen mit Split Arrows und Steady Aim/Bullseye, aber bei dem AoE-Gemetzel momentan im PvP völlig unbrauchbar. Als Skirm steht man ohnehin schon immer in 65ft. Pullreichweite der Barbies, im Gegensatz zum Squig, und hat kürzere Range zum Kiten. Dazu war diese Taktik bis 1.2 völlig verbuggt und reduzierte die Range in Skirm effektiv auf ca. ~33ft. - werde sie vllt heut mal wieder in LV testen, aber fürs PvP hätte ich gerne mehr Range/mehr Survivability für meine fellow SW Kollegen. Mir selber ists eh egal, ich sterbe schnell als ASW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic:

Das Konzept der Spiegelklassen teilt sich auf in Archetyp-Spiegel (WL und Barbie = schwere Melee DD mit Pull) und Mechanik-Spiegel (WL und Squig = Pet, SW und Barbie = Stances). Das sollteman nicht übersehen wenn man seine "Spiegelklasse" flamen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (25. März 2009)

Der Siggi und der Jünger sind aber deffinitiev Spiegelklassen, da sie die beiden einzigen Meleeheiler sind.
Gebalanced sind sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> und nein es währe nicht langweilig. Ich behaupte mal, die gesamten skills der Destroseite entsprechen fast 1:1 mit den gesamten skills der Order. Aber sie wurden halt unterschiedlich verteil. Und genau das finde ich dämlich!



Komplett identische Spiegelklassen würden erfordern, dass die Spielgebiete, Dungeons, Mobs, Ausrüstungsgegenstände, ja sogar die Reihenfolge, in denen die Ausrüstung droppt, exakt identisch sein müsste, weil sonst ja das andere Reich wieder nen Vorteil hat.

Pfui Deibel, dann lieber das derzeitige System. So haben Spieler mit labilem Ego immerhin auch stets was, auf was sie das Übel dieser Welt schieben können.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Komplett identische Spiegelklassen würden erfordern, dass die Spielgebiete, Dungeons, Mobs, Ausrüstungsgegenstände, ja sogar die Reihenfolge, in denen die Ausrüstung droppt, exakt identisch sein müsste, weil sonst ja das andere Reich wieder nen Vorteil hat.
> 
> Pfui Deibel, dann lieber das derzeitige System. So haben Spieler mit labilem Ego immerhin auch stets was, auf was sie das Übel dieser Welt schieben können.


Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso man dann alles identisch machen müsste, es reicht wen die klassen gleich wären. Eventuell habe ich auch der Sinn deines Post nicht begriffen. Dan kläre mich bitte auf.

Jedenfalls kann es so nicht weiter gehen. Und zum glück wird es auch nicht so weitergehen. Kommt ja schon bald 1.3 
Hoffe die biegen bei 1.3 einiges wieder in Ordnung. Bis dahin beschränke ich mich auf PvE (Wenn die scheiss inis nicht immer überfüllt wären -.- ist echt zum kotzen)


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso man dann alles identisch machen müsste, es reicht wen die klassen gleich wären. Eventuell habe ich auch der Sinn deines Post nicht begriffen. Dan kläre mich bitte auf.



Ok, nochmal in langsamen Buchstaben:

Wenn alle Klassen identisch sind, aber beispielsweise eine bestimmte Mob-Art in T1 einfacher ist als die der Gegenseite UND dann noch der Weg vom Warcamp zu diesen Mobs kürzer UND dann noch ein Item bessere Boni hat UND dieses Item auch bei diesen Mobs droppt... dann ist sofort der Teufel in den Foren los, weil die Gegenseite dicke Vorteile im T1 hat.

Glaub mir, sowas würde passieren. Spieler brauchen immer nen Haken, an dem sie ihre Unzufriedenheit aufhängen können.


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

> Da kann ich nur lachen wenn ich deine Signatur ansehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich spiel nen Bw ... ? Kann ich was dafür, das Mythic den Ae so stark macht. Nenn mir mal bitte einen Grund warum ich Singletarget spells nutzen sollte wenn ich mehr Schaden mit AE mache ? Aus "Mitgefühl" ? Sorry ... aber nö 

Ich daddel erst wieder seit kurzem War und habe in jedem MMO bis jetzt Mages gespielt ... und auf Order seite gibt es nur den Bw.
Soll ich mich jetzt entschuldigen, dass alle im moment auf der FOTM Welle reiten und meinen mit ihrer "WE BÜRN EHM ALL WITH SIGGY SÜPORT" Einstellung ankommen, würde es bis an´s Ende der Tage weitergehen ?

Ich bin froh wenn der Bw endlich generft wird. Dann gimpen nicht mehr soviele ... DA EIN MOB ! BÄM AE BÄM AE  BÄM AE AE AE gestörten durch die Gegend.



> Also findest du man kann zB den BW überpowern, dafür bekommen Die Destros einen überpowerten Barbie (nur ein beispiel, also nicht meinen der barbie sei OP oder so) Sorry aber sowas ist Idiotisch. Wer will dann noch eine nicht OP Klasse spielen?
> Zudem ist der Schattenkrieger nicht wirklich die Spiegelklasse vom Barbie. Die beiden sind einfach im Squig, Barbie, WL, Schattenkrieger Topf.



Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen garnichts zu tuen o.0 ... Ich habe nur gesagt "Spiegelklassen" sind nicht identisch. Mit dem Bsp. zwischen Barb & SW wollte ich das nur VERDEUTLICHEN.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

@Aero_one

hmm ich merke wie wir beide was schreiben und der Andere es falsch versteht ^^

Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen weil du ein BW spielst (Ich spiele als 2t char selber eine Sorce), aber ich dachte nur du wolltest wie alle anderen BW Spieler die Diskussion über den WB/Sorce Nerf ersticken willst dir gefällt ein OP Klasse zu spielen. Mein Fehler.

2ter Punkt bezüglich den Spiegelklassen. Anscheinen hab ich dich wieder falsch verstanden. Ich halte halt einfach nichts von dem Konzept, "man macht auf Destro seite Klasse X stark und auf Orderseite Klasse Y"... Ich weis jetzt auch nicht ob Mythic es einfach nicht schafft die "spiegelklassen" (oder halt bei den Barbi WL Haufen das ganze 4er Paket) ausgeglichen zu machen. Man siehe DoK/Sigi. ich glaube da ist es allen klar das diese beiden eine 1:1 Klasse sein sollten. Denn sie sind die einzigen mit der Nahkampf Heil Mechanik. Aber überhaupt nicht balanced (der eine ist hier stärker dafür der andere da... find ich scheiße)
Jedenfalls habe ich dich falsch verstanden...

@heretik

Sorry aber ich finde du argumentierst grad bisschen .. naja schwachsinnig... es ist ja immoment auch so dass die Gebiete, Scenarios Quest usw. nicht für beide Seiten gleich sind. Daher ist es eine schlechte Ausrede, wenn das nicht balanced ist, müssen es die Klassen auch nicht sein. 

Ich weis nicht ob du mich nur ärgern willst. Denn ich denke nicht, das du mit der Klassen balance einverstanden bist. Eventuell schiebst du auch einfach alle anderen in eine Kiddi Schublade und verhalst dich dementsprechend abschätzend. Da du ja über allem stehst.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> @heretik
> 
> Sorry aber ich finde du argumentierst grad bisschen .. naja schwachsinnig... es ist ja immoment auch so dass die Gebiete, Scenarios Quest usw. nicht für beide Seiten gleich sind. Daher ist es eine schlechte Ausrede, wenn das nicht balanced ist, müssen es die Klassen auch nicht sein.
> 
> Ich weis nicht ob du mich nur ärgern willst. Denn ich denke nicht, das du mit der Klassen balance einverstanden bist. Eventuell schiebst du auch einfach alle anderen in eine Kiddi Schublade und verhalst dich dementsprechend abschätzend. Da du ja über allem stehst.



In dem Fall steh ich offenbar so meterweit über dir, dass der Schall nicht mehr bis nach unten dringt, aber damit muss ich wohl leben. Wenn du nicht verstehst was ich sagen will kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, viel einfacher erklären geht nimmer.

Ok, vielleicht noch ein kleines Stück: Wenn die Leute nimmer über Klassenbalance jammern können, jammern sie über andere Sachen, bei denen es der Gegner (gefühlt) einfacher hat.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

ja soweit kann ich auch noch folgen -.- ist mir aber ziemlich egal ob die Leute danach noch jammern. Nicht mein Problem. Ich will halt nur ausgeglichene Klassen oder 1:1 Spiegelklassen.

Ob du meilenweit über mir stehst ist mir auch ziemlich egal. Sol lange die Klassen ausgeglichen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




klar ich kann immo nur über die Unterschiede der Sorc zum BW und von DoK zum Sigi jammern. Da ich diese 2 Klassen Spiele. Und dieses jammern ist nicht nur gefühlt. Im Sigi unter Forum habe ich mal die ganzen "ungerechtheiten" zusammen getragen mit skill und Skillungen usw. Aber da dort eh niemand was liest, wundert es mich auch nicht wieso hier einer genau den selben Thread wie ich dort erstellt habe, eröffnet hat


----------



## Astravall (25. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ja soweit kann ich auch noch folgen -.- ist mir aber ziemlich egal ob die Leute danach noch jammern. Nicht mein Problem. Ich will halt nur ausgeglichene Klassen oder 1:1 Spiegelklassen.
> 
> Ob du meilenweit über mir stehst ist mir auch ziemlich egal. Sol lange die Klassen ausgeglichen werden
> 
> ...



Auf beiden seiten Klassen die 1:1 das gleiche können? Das ist doch absolut langweilig! Da kann ich ja a8uch WoW spielen gehen wo jedes Reich GENAU die selben Klassen hat und da auch noch versucht wird dass jede Klasse jede andere schlagen kann.

So wie es ist es es schon gut. Warhammer ist nunmal kein PvP sondern ein RvR-Spiel!

Natürlich muss es insgesamt auf die beiden Reiche gesehen ausgeglichen sein und das ist es IMHO.

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es insgesamt auf die beiden Reiche gesehen ausgeglichen sein und das ist es IMHO.



Derzeit sind Magus (!)/Zauberin und Ingenieur/Feuerzauberer die Hauptschadensklassen und Sigmarpriester/Jünger die beiden Hauptheilklassen.

Hm. Nein, nicht ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Auf beiden seiten Klassen die 1:1 das gleiche können? Das ist doch absolut langweilig! Da kann ich ja a8uch WoW spielen gehen wo jedes Reich GENAU die selben Klassen hat und da auch noch versucht wird dass jede Klasse jede andere schlagen kann.


Ach vergesst es -.- Anscheinen kann ich genau so gut gegen eine Wand schreiben ...


----------



## Corthax (25. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Derzeit sind Magus (!)/Zauberin und Ingenieur/Feuerzauberer die Hauptschadensklassen und Sigmarpriester/Jünger die beiden Hauptheilklassen.
> 
> Hm. Nein, nicht ausgeglichen
> 
> ...



Hmm.. Ich finde es ziemlich hart, dass die sigis nur noch als erlöser heiler fungieren!!! jeder kerl besteht darauf, dass ein sigi n buch in die hand nimmt und loscastet -.-
ich weiß z.b. das ein auf gnade geskillter sigi wesentlich mehr fun macht und dazu noch dmg macht... der heal für die grp verschlechtert sich zwar, allerdings bekommt die grp nen life buff und jeder, der um den sigi rum steht bekommt ordentlich heal... naja hauptheiler klassen sind der jünger und sigi auch nich.. ich finde es is schon ziemlich ausgeglichen mit den heil chars...allerdings is der sigi (erlösung) am einfachsten zu spielen... man nehme einmal die taktik, bei dem die dots der sorceress und des spaltas nach jedem grp-heal einfach wegradiert werden dazu noch den grp-hot und n bisschen segen des märtyrers spamen für die leute die nich in der grp sind... relativ einfach!!! perfekt für die grp is der sigi auf jedenfall... ich habe leider noch nie nen jünger gespielt und so kann ich das nich beurteilen, obe der die gleichen fähigkeiten hat... wäre schön, wenn da mal einer antworten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine meinung: GNADE SIGI FTW!!! ;D

Grüße

Corthax - Averland


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Ich bezweifle das Spalta Hots Flüche sind und somit entfernt werden können, die sind so dumm das sie fast verhungern und haben mit Magie soviel zu tun wie eine Kartoffel mit nem Stein, die können verfluchen?


----------



## Corthax (25. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Spalta Hots Flüche sind und somit entfernt werden können, die sind so dumm das sie fast verhungern und haben mit Magie soviel zu tun wie eine Kartoffel mit nem Stein, die können verfluchen?



hab hier ma wat für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9835/cl...erinfograph.gif
dat is die taktik, die alles enfernt (quasi die dots der klassen, die hier auf dem pic zu finden sind) mit nem simplen grp-heal spam oder grp-hot etc.

grüße

Corthax - Averland


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Ok, es hieß hier ständig das nur Flüche entfernt werden können..dann sind Sigis ja wirklich etwas Op, ok mich juckt es wenig spiele keine der 4 Klassen. Aber dennoch ist es etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Elindir (25. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> ich habe leider noch nie nen jünger gespielt und so kann ich das nich beurteilen, obe der die gleichen fähigkeiten hat... wäre schön, wenn da mal einer antworten würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über die Unterschiede sind wir hier am diskutieren. Lies einfach den Thread durch und deine Frage ist beantwortet. sonst klick noch hier, da habe ich einiges zusammengefasst was die Unterschiede betrifft.


----------



## Corthax (25. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ok, es hieß hier ständig das nur Flüche entfernt werden können..dann sind Sigis ja wirklich etwas Op, ok mich juckt es wenig spiele keine der 4 Klassen. Aber dennoch ist es etwas übertrieben.



jepp das stimmt allerdings... ich selbst nutze die taktik nich, aber viele sigis, die auf erlösung geskillt sind nutzen die taktik... ich finde die sorcess sind ziemlich im nachteil...die taktik sollte, zumindest finde ich das, mind. nen 3 sec. cd haben oder 5 sec. da man ja ständig als sigi den grp heal alle 2 secs durch castet bzw. dann auch mal den grp-hot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> ich weiß z.b. das ein auf gnade geskillter sigi wesentlich mehr fun macht und dazu noch dmg macht...



Zumindest sind Nahkampfheiler im Nahkampf schon deutlich näher an dem, was Mythic ursprünglich mit den beiden Klassen vorgehabt hat. Ist halt auch komplizierter zu spielen, deswegen machts keiner.


----------



## Gortek (26. März 2009)

Corthax schrieb:


> naja hauptheiler klassen sind der jünger und sigi auch nich.. ich finde es is schon ziemlich ausgeglichen mit den heil chars...allerdings is der sigi (erlösung) am einfachsten zu spielen...



Es ist sicher nicht ausgeglichen, aber ein Siggi würde auch nie etwas anderes behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso es unter anderem so ist, schreibst du ja am Ende selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Was lustiges in nem US-Forum gefunden:

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9835/cl...erinfograph.gif


----------



## Jonish (26. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Was lustiges in nem US-Forum gefunden:
> 
> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/9835/cl...erinfograph.gif



hatten wir das nicht schon n paar seiten weiter vorn?
oder verwechsel ich jetzt das forum?


----------



## Salute (26. März 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> hatten wir das nicht schon n paar seiten weiter vorn?




Das kann nicht oft genug wiederholt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Ah, tatsache. Sorry.

Aber das auch mit als Antwort darauf, warum die AE-Klassen von Destro derzeit nicht so toll reinhauen wie die AE-Klassen von Ordnung... diese drei Klassen SIND die AE-Klassen von Destro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (26. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber das auch mit als Antwort darauf, warum die AE-Klassen von Destro derzeit nicht so toll reinhauen wie die AE-Klassen von Ordnung... diese drei Klassen SIND die AE-Klassen von Destro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke das man den Magus auch unter Umständen als AE-Klasse bezeichnen kann/muss.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> Ich denke das man den Magus auch unter Umständen als AE-Klasse bezeichnen kann/muss.



Magus? Ich hätte schwören können die Klasse haben sie direkt nach der Beta rausgepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (26. März 2009)

auch wen ich die pots davor nicht gelesen habe....ist ein sigmarpriester ein reiner healer oder macht er auch einen guten dmg....?


----------



## Jonish (26. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> auch wen ich die pots davor nicht gelesen habe....ist ein sigmarpriester ein reiner healer oder macht er auch einen guten dmg....?



bei der frage solltest du die posts vorher doch lesen!


----------



## Punischer240 (26. März 2009)

nen einfaches ja oder nein würds schon tuen...


----------



## Jonish (26. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> nen einfaches ja oder nein würds schon tuen...




wenn dir das Post lesen zuviel ist dann lies die Klassenbeschreibung.

Tip: der Sigmar ist ein Nahkampfheiler....


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> auch wen ich die pots davor nicht gelesen habe....ist ein sigmarpriester ein reiner healer oder macht er auch einen guten dmg....?



Bashoralarm! Alle die Trollwesten anziehen!


----------



## Punischer240 (26. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Bashoralarm! Alle die Trollwesten anziehen!



woor bist du witzig...das hier nicht einmal einer ernst antworten kan...das man sich nicht 3 seiten unsinn oder flames durchlest sollte ja klar sein


----------



## Thront (26. März 2009)

also.. 


das wäre dann wohl ein kampf auf ewig und drei tage. soll ich brote schmieren ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> also..
> 
> 
> das wäre dann wohl ein kampf auf ewig und drei tage. soll ich brote schmieren ?



Ich möchte eins mit Leberwurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Punischer240 schrieb:


> woor bist du witzig...das hier nicht einmal einer ernst antworten kan...das man sich nicht 3 seiten unsinn oder flames durchlest sollte ja klar sein



Woher willst du denn wissen das es 3 Seiten Unsinn oder Flames sind, wenn du sie dir nicht durchgelesen hast? Kannst du hellsehen oder wie?


----------



## superelton86 (26. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ...ist ein sigmarpriester ein reiner healer oder macht er auch einen guten dmg....?





Punischer240 schrieb:


> nen einfaches ja oder nein würds schon tuen...



Haha, dass nenn ich mal nen klassisches Eigentor, von deiner Rechtschreibung mal ganz abgesehen...

Du stellst ne offene Frage, willst aber nur ja oder nein hören/lesen, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> Haha, dass nenn ich mal nen klassisches Eigentor, von deiner Rechtschreibung mal ganz abgesehen...
> 
> Du stellst ne offene Frage, willst aber nur ja oder nein hören/lesen, genial
> 
> ...



Nein, bashor will nur wieder dumm Unfrieden stiften und ein bisschen provozieren. Meinst du allen Ernstes jemand der schon so lange im Forum unterwegs ist wie dieses Trollkonto weiß nicht, was ein Sigmar kann?

fail.


----------



## Punischer240 (26. März 2009)

Woher soll ich das den wissen?.....Nur weil ich lange im Forum bin lese ich mir nicht alle Posts über ne Klasse durch die mich früher nicht interessiert hat.

Und....das war kein Eigentor sondern ganz einfach eine Anmerkung ..die sich darauf bezieht das eine Ja oder Nein frage immer noch besser ist als den Mist den hier manche schreiben


----------



## Ascían (26. März 2009)

Außerdem schreibt Bashor aka Progamer dmg aus...=dämätsch!


----------



## Elindir (26. März 2009)

@Punischer240

es gibt ein unter Forum, dass heist Sigmarprister

eventuell mal da gucken ....


----------



## joekay (26. März 2009)

Ein Jünger auf Folter und Opferung geskillt ist die kompletteste Klasse im ganzen Spiel und mit guter Ausrüstung 1vs1 eigentlich von keiner Klasse zu schlagen. Selbst für einen Siggi ist spätestens ab dem Moralstun Schicht.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Da bin ich aber froh dass man mit 1v1 so viele Blumensträuße gewinnt in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (26. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber froh dass man mit 1v1 so viele Blumensträuße gewinnt in WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1vs1 kann man sowas halt austesten allerdings hat ein so geskillter DoK auch mit mehreren Gegnern kein Problem.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> 1vs1 kann man sowas halt austesten allerdings hat ein so geskillter DoK auch mit mehreren Gegnern kein Problem.



Wundert mich warum es dann als Gegenmittel gegen die Sigi-BW-Gankgangs (grad vor wenigen Sekunden wieder von drei, vier Bomben und drei, vier Sigmar vor nem Keep absolut chancelos niedergeprügelt worden als 15 Mann W noch keine Gegen-Ganks aus ausschließlich DoKs gibt, wo die doch so gut sind.


----------



## joekay (26. März 2009)

Schau mal Seance von Berserker zu (gibt bestimmt mehrere so geskillter DoKs), dann weist du was ich meine. 

Ein so geskillter DoK ist nicht Gott aber er ist nah dran.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Schau mal Seance von Berserker zu (gibt bestimmt mehrere so geskillter DoKs), dann weist du was ich meine.
> 
> Ein so geskillter DoK ist nicht Gott aber er ist nah dran.



Jo, ich bestreite nicht dass die Jungs nen ordentlichen Bums haben. Aber im jetzigen Spiel ist Single DD halt so gut wie nix wert, egal wie komplett oder schlagfertig.


----------



## Thurgom (26. März 2009)

Richtig.. spätestens wenn die ganzen Slayer und Choppa noch das T4 erreicht haben, kann man Melee's total abhaken.

Aber bis dahin ist der AE-Schadensoutput schon lange generft, also ists mir egal...

Edit: Btw, nerf BW/Sorc ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Buff Witchelf!


----------



## Thurgom (26. März 2009)

Buffz da Orkz !


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Nerf Offtopic...


----------



## Thurgom (26. März 2009)

sif... Ontopic diskutieren ist vollkommen uncool.


----------



## Deveal (26. März 2009)

Mal wieder zum Thema zurück.

Ich finde beide Klassen irgendwie gleichstark.
Ich spiele einfach nur meine Klasse ( Sigmarpriester ) und gut ist.
Ich setze mich halt nicht so sehr mit ihr auseinander, wie es viele Leute tun.

( 3 Ich- Sätze...)

Was ich zwar praktisch aber auch dumm finde ist, dass der AoE-Schlag des Sigmar ruhig ins Leere gehen darf und man trotzdem Gerechten Zorn erhält.

lg


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (26. März 2009)

Deveal schrieb:


> Was ich zwar praktisch aber auch dumm finde ist, dass der AoE-Schlag des Sigmar ruhig ins Leere gehen darf und man trotzdem Gerechten Zorn erhält.
> 
> lg



Ah weiteres Orderlischmankl. Aber lassen wir das... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------

